# Mental Calculation World Cup 2012



## saxonia (Apr 5, 2012)

- Please help to circulate this call for registrations -
Mental calculators from all over the world are invited to the 5th Mental Calculation World Cup 2012!

[I am sure that some speedcubers are interested in this event as well!]

Venue:
Mathematikum, a science museum in Gießen, Germany (http://www.mathematikum.de)

Date:
29 September - 1 October 2012

Contest Details:
Calculators will have to solve tasks in different categories (addition, multiplication, extracting roots, day-of-the-week calculations) and various surprise tasks.
Only strict mental calculation (no tools, no writing down of intermediate results) is allowed.

Prizes:
There will be several prizes and trophies for the best participants.
In particular, the MEMORIAD Association will sponsor free flights to the MEMORIAD 2012 competition in Antalya, Turkey (http://www.memoriad.com) for the winners in the categories addition, multiplication, square roots and calendar calculation.
(does not apply for participants who have already won a free flight in the MCWC 2010 event and for participants who are not allowed to enter MEMORIAD contests according to decisions of the MEMORIAD Association)

Registration:
The registration form can be found on the MCWC website (http://www.recordholders.org/en/events/worldcup/2012/).
Please download the entry form and send it by airmail to the address given in the form.

Deadline for Registrations: 1 June 2012

More information can be found on the web site:
http://www.recordholders.org/en/events/worldcup/2012/

Contacts:
If you have any questions on the MCWC, please contact [email protected].

I am looking forward to meet you in Gießen!
Ralf Laue


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 6, 2012)

This sounds awesome, but I'm a minor in the States. Sorry!


----------



## Robocopter87 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thats got to be extremely cool to watch. It is really fantastic just how fine tuned into math some minds are, and that natural ability plus education is just amazing.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd never heard of this before, but I've seen some videos of mental calculation stuff. Rüdiger Gamm is awesome at it - found a video of him today where he does 81^100 in his head in a few seconds.


----------



## Florian (Apr 6, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I'd never heard of this before, but I've seen some videos of mental calculation stuff. Rüdiger Gamm is awesome at it - found a video of him today where he does 81^100 in his head in a few seconds.


 
trust the germans to be awesome


----------

